# GI 30 cal. Carbine



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I had a 30 Carbine burn in my huse fire a few years back (2002) and finally recovered parts of it the other day with the help of a friend.It had been stored at a warehouse. It was missing the entire trigger group and of course stock and all was burned away. All springs lost any temper they had so I had to do a total rebuild, stock, trigger group, rear sight, all springs everything. Well took her to the range yesterday and shot it. Dern thing works real well and I bet it will shoot a hole at 25 yards. Here is a picture of the target and I had to do some adjusting to get it zeroed. First 3 waay low and to the right but got it up to bullseys finally. I am a happy camper. Iron sights


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Ever since I saw the moive Thunderbolt and Lightfoot in the 70's, I have wanted a 30 carb with one of those enforcer stocks.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I love the 30 Carbine. I hope to eventually own one. Glad to see you were able to get it back together and shooting well.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Ernest

I have seen plenty with the paratrooper stocks but for some reason I never really wanted one.. I love the little gun. Great truck gun and hog gun. Caint hurt em. They are getting kinda pricy now days.. Not known for too much accuracy but its Ok at 100 yards.. I was surprised at my old rebuilt one shooting as well as it does. As I said it will shoot a hole at 25 yards.. 

Bantam1

Better hurry prices are going out of sight on the little gun but I love em. Best truck gun you can find. Tough as a boot..


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Money is a little tight right now so I can't rush out to get one. Maybe I'll get lucky and score one like my British Lend/Lease Garand.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Charlie: 

I missed my window of opportunity. Back in the late 80's, they were cheap and readily available. I thought with a para stock, they would be a great truck/car weapon.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Hey Charlie nice shooting there bud. I have one untouched and one sporterized by my pop, as well as the Ruger BH chambered for it. They are all a hoot to play around with for sure. The oldest grandson REALLY liked shooting the sporterized one over the initial reduced .308 loads I worked up for him. 

Now I got another one wanting to get into the game as well so looks like it will get some more range time for him as well, then the third coming up after him too.


----------



## deckh (Jul 23, 2010)

Charlie, Do you think the fire/heat changed the Rc hardness of the action? Is it possible the intensity/heat of the fire got high enough that upon slowly cooling the metal "softened"(annealed)?


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

deckh said:


> Charlie, Do you think the fire/heat changed the Rc hardness of the action? Is it possible the intensity/heat of the fire got high enough that upon slowly cooling the metal "softened"(annealed)?


 I agree...if it were mone I'd sure have the hardness tested before you have an "UH_OH" moment....


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Deckh and coogerpop

Good suggestions. I had another in the same fire and had it tested and it came out good. I didnt check this one thinking the results would be the same but there will always be that question. Fired it about 50 rounds since the rebuild. Mite cause me to start flinching ya think ??


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

*I really, really want a M1 carbine*

But they are such bewildered choices out there. I googled up the prices and they are all over the places. I went to the gun shows and was even more confused.

So would something like this "http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/16140/AUTO+AOM110+M1+CARBINE+30CAL" is reasonable? Your inputs are appreciated.

M1 carbine is just a nostalgic item for me because I have one when I was teenager. I do not anticipate to shoot it much -- just want to have one!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well after thinking about it while sleeping last night I think I will have the metal tested. I will feel better.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

CHARLIE said:


> Well after thinking about it while sleeping last night I think I will have the metal tested. I will feel better.


Somebody just had to say something didn't they...lol...Seriously though, good thinking deckh, and probably not a bad idea. If it was hot enough to take the temper out of the springs, it would be worth a lot of "comfort factor" to know for sure. Nice iron sight groups though...Congrats


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

The 30 carbine is one of my favorite guns. You might enjoy this video.

http://www.milsurps.com/showthread.php?t=17368

http://www.milsurps.com/content.php?r=403-Cal-.30-M2-Carbine-(1943-WWII-U.S.-Training-Film)


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

Thanks for pics of the target, now how bout some pics of the gun!!:wink:


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

SHARKSURFER66

OK that will be next..


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

there were prob 10 diff military mfgs. for govt. issue m1's and subcontractors after that.

pasted:
_The following company,s made the M-1 carbine for the united States from 1941-1945 in which 6,500,000 were made.Underwood,S.G.Saginaw,Quality Hardware,National Postal Meter,IBM,Standard Products,Inland division of General Motors,Saginaw Steering Gear(Grand Rapids),Winchester,Irwin Peterson,and Rockola._​
I think Singer and John Deere got involved in there too,

then there was Universal later http://www.maxicon.com/guns/universal_m1/universal_m1_carbine_production.htm

prices are all over the place, but a complete numbers matching unit starts at $500 now and can easily go $800 , the universal is cheaper


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters

Plenty different manufacturers out there and all parts were made to mix. After the war many were rebuilt with a mixmaster of parts. Dont think Singer or John Deer got in on the carbines. And regarding prices you are so correct they are all over the place. You did miss prices on a real matching untouched carbine is way up there. They are really hard to find. Lots of fakes out there. Most untouched would be bring backs during and after the war. Things were not as strict in those days.. Been keeping up with the carbines for a few years and there are many "fake" parts with Winchester, or Rock Ola, or Quality hardware (all of the manufacturers ) stamps on them. Its gotten out of hand..A "real" untouched Carbine goes in the thousands of dollars these days.. 
Oh yes as you said the "universal" and a few others after the war commercial model are out there too.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

My dad bought me one in 1961, I think he gave 50 bucks for it, he traded it the next yr for me a Rem Mod 740 30-06, the M1 was fun to shoot back then, just wasn't a deer rifle. He got rid of over 1000 rnds of ammo n several clips with the trade, the one I had was NOT in the best condition but the 740 was less than a yr old, I still have the 740....WW


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Walter

My first one came from the NRA for I think it was $19 bucks..Ammo was .04 cents a round.. My how times are a changin


----------

